# Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?



## sebastian1604 (7. April 2015)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres ein Kajütboot (Pilot 520) angeschafft und habe nun soweit die größten Umbauten auch durch.

Nun geht es an die Optik und dem Wohlfühlfaktor, der bei einer nackten Kajüte jetzt noch nicht so gegeben ist ;-)

Ich habe mir überlegt die Kajüte mit Teppich auszukleiden (Decke + die beiden Seitenwände)... 
Hat da jemand einen Tipp welchen Teppich ich dafür nehmen kann?
Habe mich mal nach Nadelvlies umgesehen, das bekommt man ja für nen Appel und nen Ei. Ist das was vernünftiges?
Und kann man den Teppich einfach mit Sprühkleber aufkleben?

Ich wäre über konstruktive Vorschläge echt dankbar!!!!#6


----------



## Franky (7. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

WELCHEN Teppich kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber "0815-Sprühkleber" kannst Du vergessen!!! Der hält absolut nicht, da u. a. der Teppich an sich zu schwer dafür ist. Im Zweifel lösen Lösungsmittel darin auch die Trägerschicht auf und Dir fusselt das Ding runter. Ist aber nur "ein" Problemchen... 
Daher wäre u.a. wichtig zu wissen, worauf Du kleben willst...
Nadelvlies trägt m. E. auch nicht unbedingt zum "Wohlfühlfaktor" zu, zumal ich es nur in sehr dunklen und gedeckten Farben kenne ("Dreckfarben" für strapazierfähige Fussbodenbeläge), was als Wand/Deckenfarbe in einer Kajüte suboptimal ist, weil es eine große Menge Licht wegnimmt.
Weiteres Problem ist dann Feuchtigkeit in Form von Schwitzwasser... Dagegen muss das Zeugs auch resistent sein.
http://www.gisatex.de/wand-deckenverkleidungen.html
Sowas in der Art! 
Ich fürchte, dass Du mit irgendwelchen Zweckentfremdungen ziemlich übel "Schiffbruch" erleiden wirst... Dann im Zweifel lieber "nackt" lassen!


----------



## sebastian1604 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich habe mal zwei Fotos hochgeladen wie es momentan ausschaut und wo man das Material sehr gut erkennt.

Gibt es denn relativ kostengünstigere Alternativen? 
35€ pro m² ist schon nen Pappenstiel, aber klar, Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## Wadik (8. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

Hallo,

http://www.nautic-parts.de Hier findest du den passenden Teppich zum verkleiden. Kleben kannst du diesen mit sprühkleber


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

Die Kajüte sieht ja schon manierlich aus, ich habe schon Boote gesehen, wo das nackte GFK ohne Lackierung oder Gelcoat sichtbar war.

Aber wie wäre es als Himmel mit einem Kunstleder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

JEDER Teppich kann nur nass und dreckig werden - wenns nicht sein MUSS (Frau etc.):
Lassen...................


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

an der Decke würde ich gar nix machen,eventuell an den Wänden aber 
 nur bis zum unteren Fensterrand ,da ist die Idee mit Kunstleder ganz gut
 für den Fußboden vielleicht "Kunstrasen"hatte ich mal im Boot und war
 ganz zufrieden damit .


----------



## Marf22 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

Schau mal nach Bootsschaumstoff. Habe das immer in der Bucht bestellt. Ist ca. 5mm dick und hat ne geschlossene Oberfläche, die aussieht wie Kunstleder. Hab da das komplette Hochdach unseres Womos damit verkleidet.


----------



## GeorgeB (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Bootsschaumstoff. Habe das immer in der Bucht bestellt.



Hast du da mal einen Link? Ich finde da nix.


----------



## Marf22 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kajüte von innen verkleiden, aber womit?*

Das ist so ähnlich......aber mit nem richtigen Kunstlederbezug.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kunstleder-k...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item5419b1ccf2

Das Angebot was ich damals gekauft habe finde ich leider auch nicht mehr....


----------

